# Graduated Filter Handles no longer appearing



## dneuman (Jun 9, 2012)

After I installed 4.1, the handles on the graduated filters disappeared. They are there in my Mac version of LR 4.1 but on my main system which is a PC running Windows 7, the the lines and handles are invisible, even though the effect is visible. But without the lines showing, there is no way to adjust the graduated intensity. Any clue about why these might be missing?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Have you tried pressing the "H" key?


----------



## dneuman (Jun 10, 2012)

*Thank you*



TNG said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you tried pressing the "H" key?



I hadn't and that actually worked. I typically don't use the shortcuts and never thought to look at the list. Thanks so much.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, welcome to the club  , everyone here has had a similar Lr experience; if they haven't, they're new or fibbing. There're quite a few ways to 'snafu' the Lr interface, with little hope of making it back home on your own.


----------

